# Paul Pierce



## GoCocs9188 (Jul 19, 2002)

He's doing for team USA what he did in this years playoffs. Wow that shot was nice. He's taking over the game, Go Pierce!


----------



## DynastyICE (Aug 30, 2002)

Has some great talent......his career can only go up...


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

He is now above Kobe on my list of top players....


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Uh-oh. I hope I didn't accidentally start Kobe Wars episode 30....I'm sorry.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I say he needs another 2 or 3 years of solid play like last season to pass Kobe... He plays amazingly, but there are alot of other guys who can throw and knock them down as well...

-Petey


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i'd take pierce over KOBE...because he has an awesome J and Kobe can't throw it in the ocean.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pierce has shown up in both games. He his a true talent


----------



## Alley-oop (Aug 31, 2002)

Pierce can shoot the three better than kobe.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Alley-oop</b>!
> Pierce can shoot the three better than kobe.


That's not the point of the thread....thanks a lot KC.-Look what you have started.


----------



## TheRealist (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GoCocs9188</b>!
> He's doing for team USA what he did in this years playoffs. Wow that shot was nice. He's taking over the game, Go Pierce!


He's doing the same thing for team USA that he did in the playoffs? So that means he's choking again.:sigh:


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Paul Pierce*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRealist</b>!
> 
> He's doing the same thing for team USA that he did in the playoffs? So that means he's choking again.:sigh:


I got to give it to you man, this is the first post in a long, long time that made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

I'd take Kobe over Pierce but the margin is very small. Pierce reminds me of a bigger and stronger version of Reggie Miller. Kobe is just well rounded and versatile, he gets a slight edge, IMO. 

I think TMac ranks slightly ahead of both of them, though.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> I think TMac ranks slightly ahead of both of them, though.


Watch out, this thread will now turn into another Kobe-Tmac thread.....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mduke</b>!
> 
> 
> Watch out, this thread will now turn into another Kobe-Tmac thread.....


Hey! What an idea!....


----------



## SLiM9287 (Jul 2, 2002)

I think if peirce had the athletism as tmac or kobe he would probobly be better.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

It begins... :uhoh:


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KBStAt</b>!
> I think if peirce had the athletism as tmac or kobe he would probobly be better.


Yeah, he probably would, but if Larry Bird had the athleticism that Jordan had he would have won 9 championships and 9 mvps...point being...he doesn't.


----------

